# Has anyone used 'No Bute' - liquid Devils Claw



## millimoo (2 May 2011)

As per title of post has anyone used it? 
Thinking if trying it on my aged Shetland, and was after some honest thoughts, feedback or alternatives.
Also how long have you used it for, I.e permanently, winter only, daily, every other day etc.
Also if anyone can recommend anything else for mild arthritis it would be appreciated.
Finally, thoughts on cider vinegar alongside 'no bute'

Thanks in advance


----------



## JingleTingle (2 May 2011)

Yes - managed to get my old horse off 1 bute a day during the winter for arthritis and navicular - used Devils Claw and 2 scoops of Comfrey - couldnt believe the difference - went from shuffling to trotting about in the field quite happily. Hope it works as well for you.


----------



## appylass (2 May 2011)

I use the NAF version for an elderly mare who gets a bit stiff at times. She has it most of the time now but I increase the amount if she is having a 'bad' day. She does really well on it, great stuff in my opinion!


----------



## fernando (2 May 2011)

I have used the Gold Label Butefree for my 22yo TB, found it gave good results, but after maybe 1 year we stopped noticing any improvement.  Now I have him of NAF Devils Relief, the main ingredient is Devils Claw, and he is doing fantastic on it.


----------



## millimoo (2 May 2011)

Thanks all, appreciate the feedback. I'm new to giving suppliments of this kind, there's so many and its difficult to know what to do for the best.

Anyone else, please feel free to add


----------



## opinionuk (3 May 2011)

Hi,

I have my mare on this as she has kissing spine and I thought it might help, I am not sure that it has had a dramatic effect although she does seem a little more comfortable.


----------



## millimoo (3 May 2011)

thanks opinionuk, my vet is pretty dubious when I mentioned it - ponys just been diagnosed with mild Cushings


----------



## Hebe (3 May 2011)

Yes I always have some no bute  the store cupboard


----------



## LouandBee (3 May 2011)

Hi,

I used the No Bute before on our arthrtic old boy one winter but can't say I found it made much difference I'm afraid. I can't remember which one it was though - could have been Buteless or No Bute but think it was the equine america one. It requred a double dose/ loading dose for a while but my sister tells me there's a devils claw liquid out there that doesn't require the loading dose so I'm considering getting it for the days he over does it in the field.

Its worth a try in my opinion and it is one of the more reasonably priced supplements.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (3 May 2011)

Have to say I would use Bute, it's cheaper, it works and the side effects are minimal!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (4 May 2011)

I have used it from Jan/Feb and I think would be fine for the winter, but with the hard ground now I've been giving mine danilon, I might leave this off for a couple of days and see how he is without it.  

They also do one with glucosamine in it, thats the one I'm using at the mo, got it cheap off ebay.

For £16 its worth a go, dont' bother with buteless that was rubbish with my horse


----------



## Mynstrel (4 May 2011)

Look at Boswellia either as a straight or a supplement containing it.  It's meant to be less harsh on the digestive system than devil's claw & we've seen good results on our veteran mare with it.  She's a heavy 15.2 & only needs 8g a day of it to keep her happy so a 1kg tub lasts for ages.  We get ours from pegasus health.


----------



## millimoo (4 May 2011)

thanks all, it's a bit of a minefield.
Struggling to know what to do for the best. 

The bottle I bought is called 'No Bute' and is basically Devils Claw in liquid form.
However my pony has now been diagnosed with mild cushings this week, so i'm going to see what the Prascend does (although I'm waiting for my results and am going to have a chat with Liphook as the results are borderline and i'm not very happy with the newly qualified vet - need to speak to the Senior partner instead)


----------



## Penny Less (4 May 2011)

My boy has had two bottles with no effect unfortunately so Ive stopped it now


----------



## opinionuk (6 May 2011)

I'm using Devils Claw, does anybody know of a cheaper version of Devils Claw, it is getting so expensive using the supplement all the time £25 quid a month!!!


----------



## TART (6 May 2011)

We use cider vinegar as well as a supplement for my little gal's trauma arthritis and it seems to be working well - cider vinegar is cheap and also helps against the flies - maybe worth a try???


----------



## Paint it Lucky (6 May 2011)

I use NAF Devil's Relief and get it from Farmcareuk here:
http://www.farmcareuk.com/shop/product/-joints/natural-animal-feeds-devils-relief

Which is the cheapest I could find.  I definately notice a difference with my old boy who has arthritis in both his hocks.  He can get quite stiff and is reluctant to move forwards when ridden without it.  (I also have him on Feedmark Extraflex HA and make sure he gets lots of turnout to keep him supple).


----------



## millimoo (6 May 2011)

TART - yep already on the cider vinegar (only since last week)
I'll look at the NAF product too


----------

